# Barrel Trimmer



## Wheaties (Jun 25, 2009)

Is there a "correct" way to use the barrel trimmer other that holding on for dear life trying not to have the skin taken off your hand? Because that's what I do, and after last night with some stubborn BOW that kept catching and some blood shed, there's got to be a better way. I tried holding it with pliers but then a catch caused my blank to be ripped right off the barrel. I know my trimmer is sharp because I sharpened it prior to having skin ripped from my thumb. What's the trick to this thing? More pressure, less pressure, I still have trouble with it.

Thanks as always!


----------



## jkeithrussell (Jun 25, 2009)

I use a belt sander with a jig to hold the blank square.  Others use a disc sander with a jig to hold the blank.  If you must use a barrel trimmer, just put the blank in a vice.  I think a lot of people hold the blank in their hands, but it's not safe.


----------



## Wheaties (Jun 25, 2009)

So I should be using the barrel trimmer on a hand-held drill and not the lathe?


----------



## jimbob91577 (Jun 25, 2009)

Uhh, I would.

In fact, I use the barrel trimmer in my cordless and hold the blank with a pair of channel lock pliers.  I've only blown out one blank and that was because I was applying too much pressure.


----------



## thewishman (Jun 25, 2009)

I put mine in a portable vise and use a hand drill.


----------



## jkeithrussell (Jun 25, 2009)

I didn't realize that you were doing your barrel trimming on the lathe.  Not sure why/how you would do that.  I would  use a handheld drill if you don't want to use a disc or belt sander.  Here is a link to a jig that you can use with a disc sander.  

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=35546&highlight=trimmer

Here is a link to a product that you could use for barrel trimming on the lathe.  If you use this one at the slowest speed, you could probably get by with holding the blank with pliers. 

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=42098&highlight=pen+mill

I use the economy pen mill in the second link for touch ups after finishing -- just holding the pen mill and blank in my hands and giving it a gentle twist.


----------



## Wheaties (Jun 25, 2009)

OK, thanks everyone! (now that I feel like a complete idiot - not from your comments, but from how I was doing it).


----------



## HawksFeather (Jun 25, 2009)

I put my barrel trimmer in a chuck in the tailstock and put the blank in a one-way chuck on the headstock, turn the lathe as low as it will go, and slowly turn the trimmer into the blank.  Goes pretty slick and best of all I don't worry about hitting a snag and ending up with a chunk out of my hand.

Jerry


----------



## jimbob91577 (Jun 25, 2009)

I quiver at the thought of raking my nuckles or hands on the barrel trimmer while it is running on the lathe...


----------



## akbar24601 (Jun 25, 2009)

HawksFeather said:


> I put my barrel trimmer in a chuck in the tailstock and put the blank in a one-way chuck on the headstock, turn the lathe as low as it will go, and slowly turn the trimmer into the blank.  Goes pretty slick and best of all I don't worry about hitting a snag and ending up with a chunk out of my hand.
> 
> Jerry



Yep, that's what I would suggest, as far as doing it on the lathe goes.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jun 25, 2009)

I put mine in a PH vise and trim with a cordless drill.


----------



## JimB (Jun 25, 2009)

I wear a leather glove and hold the blank. Barrel trimmer in a cordless drill. Light cuts. I've never had a problem. Keep it sharp. Even a dull one will cut you so don't use that to determine it is sharp. From the sound of the catches you are getting I would say it needs sharpening or you are trying to cut too much at once.


----------



## wb7whi (Jun 25, 2009)

I just hold the blank in my hand and use a cordless drill on it with the torque set to around 16 or so. Never a problem.
Sometimes, when the arthritus kicks up I will put a glove on for a better grip.


----------



## louie (Jun 25, 2009)

I put the trimmer in a drill chuck in the head stock, 1200 RPMs. I hold the blank with channel locks and push the blank with a scrap block of wood. My hands never come near the trimmer and my dust collector picks up all the dust. I tried the other methods and this works best for me.


----------



## HSTurning (Jun 25, 2009)

I use a cordless and a 48" pipe clamp.  Has worked well for me, I was holding the blank in hand and was using the 2 blade carbide trimmer.  Had a big catch.  Drill was on 2 and going at full speed lost a good amout of skin in 5 places.  I looked and the pipe clamp was 2' from me.  been doing it that way since.  I have clamped the blank to the bench on tough blanks before i started using the pipe clamp.  Also have a vise and have set it up in the drill press.  Just takes to long.  What ever works for you and is safe.  good luck.


----------



## mbroberg (Jun 25, 2009)

I normally put the blank in a vice and the trimmer in an electric drill.  Last night I decided to do something different and I put the blank in a collet chuck on the lathe and the drimmer in a jacobs chuck in the tailstock.  Turning at the lowest speed a applied light pressure and squared the blank.  It worked beutifully!  But, I've only done this once so who knows, the next time might be a disaster.


----------



## markgum (Jun 25, 2009)

put mine in the vise, on my drill press and trim away.


----------



## Richwall (Jun 25, 2009)

After peeling the skin off my hand by holding the blank barehanded y now use a leather glove and  my drill press, it works great for me, if I get caugth it turns and wont take my skin with it.


----------



## Techie (Jun 25, 2009)

markgum said:


> put mine in the vise, on my drill press and trim away.



Me too, seemed like a very safe way to trim the barrels.  Plus you have very precise control over how much material is removed.


----------



## RAdams (Jun 26, 2009)

i do mine on the dripp press too, but i have no vice (yet) so i hang on to the blank with channel locks. works like a charm.


----------



## jkeithrussell (Jun 26, 2009)

You use a 4 foot pipe clamp for barrel trimming?  How?  



HSTurning said:


> I use a cordless and a 48" pipe clamp. Has worked well for me, I was holding the blank in hand and was using the 2 blade carbide trimmer. Had a big catch. Drill was on 2 and going at full speed lost a good amout of skin in 5 places. I looked and the pipe clamp was 2' from me. been doing it that way since. I have clamped the blank to the bench on tough blanks before i started using the pipe clamp. Also have a vise and have set it up in the drill press. Just takes to long. What ever works for you and is safe. good luck.


----------



## Jgrden (Jun 27, 2009)

wb7whi said:


> I just hold the blank in my hand and use a cordless drill on it with the torque set to around 16 or so. Never a problem.
> Sometimes, when the arthritus kicks up I will put a glove on for a better grip.


Danged arthritis. it is miserable and crippling. I always help Mary (wife) by hand washing dishes in the morning. it is because the warm water loosens up the joints so I can make some fantastic pens.


----------



## HSTurning (Jun 29, 2009)

Simple. I just tighten the blank in the clamp. Hold the clamp end in my left hand. The dead end of the pipe is on the floor near my feet. That puts the blank just about mid chest in height. Drill in right hand and go to town.



jkeithrussell said:


> You use a 4 foot pipe clamp for barrel trimming? How?


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jun 29, 2009)

I either hold in hand, or put lightly in a bench vise and use a cordless drill.


----------



## ldb2000 (Jun 29, 2009)

I round all my blanks for drilling on the lathe , then after they are drilled and tubed I put them back on the lathe and I just use a skew to trim the ends , always comes out perfectly trimmed .


----------



## leaycraft (Jul 2, 2009)

I use a small Drill Press from HF that was on sale, I hold the blanks with a small dril press vice and just slide them under the trimmer, can do 4 easily then flip and do the down side. No blowouts (yet lol).


----------



## Munsterlander (Jul 2, 2009)

I use a small desk top drill press I picked up (for free - love when that happens) - I wear a pretty thick leather work glove and just hold the blank.  But I don't think this is unsafe as my barrel trimmer cutter head isn't wider that the blank itself, so even if my hand were to slip upwards I think the worst I could get is a friction burn from the chuck (if I were bare-handed - the leather provides I think pretty good protection).  If I had a really skinny blank and the cutter heads extended beyond the wood, I'd use something to hold it...


----------



## nava1uni (Jul 2, 2009)

I use by barrel trimmer in my bench vise with a cordless drill that has a level so I can keep it level.  Most of the time though I use it in a handle and do it by hand, especially when the pen is turned and I just want to do minor trimming.  I also do it by hand if the wood or acrylic is brittle or if the barrel has any type of repair.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jul 2, 2009)

I put the barrel trimmer in the hand held drill..
.. and I make someone else hold the blank.


----------



## Buzz (Jul 2, 2009)

JimB said:


> I wear a leather glove and hold the blank. Barrel trimmer in a cordless drill. Light cuts. I've never had a problem. Keep it sharp. Even a dull one will cut you so don't use that to determine it is sharp. From the sound of the catches you are getting I would say it needs sharpening or you are trying to cut too much at once.



I'm with Jim on this, although I don't bother with the glove.  The only time its likely to grab is if too much pressure is applied or the cutter is blunt.  The trimmers need regular sharpening.


----------

